# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن الطلبات الخاصة بمنح التراخيص للبنوك

## سالي جمعة

*لائحة بشأن الطلبات الخاصة بمنح التراخيص للبنوك

البلد** سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص**ب م 8/7/75* *النوع**لائحة* *تاريخ م**12/1/1976* *تاريخ هـ* *لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *بشان الطلبات الخاصة بمنح التراخيص  للبنوك* 

 
*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادة 4-02ر2 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 .

قرر مجلس المحافظين  ما يلي : 

* مادة (53) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
 *إجراءات تقديم  الطلب* *المادة  1**يقدم طلب منح الترخيص بالطريقة المنصوص عنها في الملحق رقم (1) المرفق بهذا القرار مع المرفقات الوارد مفرداتها في الملحق المذكور وكل الاوراق المقدمة يجب ان تكون من صورتين .*
 *المطاوعة لهذه  الأحكام بالنسبة للبنوك المرخصة فعلاً* *المادة  2**البنوك القائمة والمرخص لها فعلا بمزاولة النشاط المصرفي بعمان عليها ان تقدم الى البنك المركزي حتى تاريخ 30 سبتمبر 1975 المستندات المؤشر امامها بالعلامة النجمية والوارد بيانها في الملحق رقم (1) المرفق بهذه اللائحة .*
 *اشتراطات قانونية  أخرى* *المادة  3**نلفت نظر مقدمي طلبات منح التراخيص الى ضرورة استيفاء المطالب الاخرى اللازمة التي يتطلبها كل من قانون الشركات التجارية وقانون السجل التجاري وقانون العمل .*
 *نصوص القانون  المصرفي العماني المتعلقة بموضوع تقديم* *المادة  4**نذكر طالبي منح التراخيص بان الاجراءات المتعلقة بفحص الطلبات والموافقة عليها وكذا المتعلقة ببدء مزاولة النشاط المصرفي قد وردت تفاصيل عنها في الفصل الثاني من الباب الرابع من القانون المصرفي العماني ونحث طالبي منح التراخيص على الاطلاع على القانون المذكور قبل التقدم بطلباتهم وفقا لهذه اللائحة .*
*ملحق  رقم1** لائحة رقم ب  م/8/7/75 ملحق  (1) قائمة بالمستندات  المطلوبة لتكملة طلب الترخيص للمصارف 
1 -   نموذج  الطلب – المصارف المحلية .
1- ا) نموذج  الطلب – المصارف الاجنبية .
2 -   تفاصيل  عن المساهمين بنسبة 5 % او اكثر من راس المال المكتتب به .
3 -   بيان  عن الصفة القانونية :
بالنسبة  للمصارف الاجنبية مقدمة الطلب او المساهمين في المصارف المحلية .
4 -   قائمة  بتفاصيل عن المدراء وكبار الموظفين التنفيذيين .
5 -   ما  يثبت الالتزام بقانون الشركات وقانون السجل التجاري في السلطنة .
6 -   خطـة  العمـل .
7 -    ميزانية مبدئيـة .
مصدق عليه  نيابة عن مقدم الطلب 

التوقيع :  .....................
التاريخ :  .....................
المكان :   ....................

ملحوظة  :

يقدم هذا الملحق كفهرس لطلبات ترخيص المصارف وعلى جميع مقدمي الطلبات ان يتاكدوا من ان جميع المتطلبات قد تم استيفائها بالشكل المطلوب اذ ان اي اغفال في ذلك قد يؤدي لتاخير اجراءات الطلب .

* 
*نموذج  رقم1** لائحة رقم ب  م/8/7/75 نموذج رقم 1   نموذج لطلب منح  الترخيـص 
الى : رئيس  مجلس محافظي البنك المركزي العماني
      ص . ب  534 – مسقط – سلطنة عمان

        بشان  : طلب الحصول على رخصة لمزاولة النشاط المصرفي في سلطنة 
              عمان لبنك  .......
                 (يذكر  نوع النشاط) 

تحية طيبة  وبعـد ، 

نحن الموقعين ادناه نمثل 60 % على الاقل من قيمة اسهم راس المال المدفوع لبنك .................................................. .............. وهو على شكـل شركة مساهمة او في طريقـه نحو الانشاء طبقا لاحكام قانون الشركـات التجاريـة العماني . وتبلغ القيمة الاسمية لاسهـم راس المال مبلغ ................. ريال عماني منها مبلغ .................................. ريال عماني قابلة للدفع .

ونتشرف بان نقدم هذا الطلب الى البنك المركزي العماني من اجل الحصول على رخصة لمزاولة النشاط المصرفي لبنك (يذكر نوع النشاط) ..............

     وتفضلوا  بقبول فائق الاحترام ،،

الاسـم  ..............................     التوقيع ...............................   
الاسـم  ..............................     التوقيع ...............................   
الاسـم  ..............................     التوقيع ...............................   
الاسـم  ..............................     التوقيع ...............................   
الاسـم  ..............................     التوقيع ...............................   

ملاحظة رقم (1) هذا النموذج يجب ان يكون مصحوبا برسم قدره مبلغ 2000 (الفين) ريـال عماني وهو الرسم المطلوب وفقا لاحكام المادة 4-08ر2 من القانون المصرفي العماني ولا يرد هذا الرسم سواء في حالة قبول الطلب او رفضه .

ملاحظة رقم (2)     يجب  ان يصاحب هذا النموذج ايضا نسخة من مواد النظام الاساسي للبنك طالب الترخيص  .
* 
*نموذج رقم  1(أ)** لائحة رقم ب  م/8/7/75 نموذج رقم 1  (ا) 
الى : رئيس  مجلس محافظي البنك المركزي العماني
      ص . ب  رقم 534 – مسقط – سلطنة عمان

     بشان  طلب الحصول على ترخيص لمزاولة النشاط المصرفي في سلطنة عمان

تحية طيبة  وبعـد ،

نحن الموقعون ادناه ، والمخولون بالتوقيع نيابة عن : ...................... المصرف المؤسس بموجب قوانين ........................... ويضاف .......... براس مال اسمي وقدره ............................................. ريالا عمانيا نتقدم بطلبنا هذا الى البنك المركزي من اجل الحصول على رخصة لمزاولة مهنة النشاط المصرفي لبنك (يذكر نوع البنك) .
....................
نيابة عن :  .............................
المخلصون  :
1) الاســم                                   2) الاســم
     التوقيـع                                       التوقيـع
     الوظيفة                                        الوظيفة
     التاريخ                                        التاريخ

ملحوظة (1)  :

يجب ان يقدم هذا النموذج مصحوبا بمبلغ 3500 ريالا عمانيا وهو الرسم المطلوب وفقا لاحكام المادة 4-08ر2 من اللائحة رقم ب م 2/3/75 والتعديل رقم 1/12/76 ولا يرد هذا الرسم في حالة قبول هذا الطلب او رفضه .

ملحوظة (2)  :

يجب ان يقدم هذا النموذج  مصحوبا بنسخة من المستندات الذي يوضح صلاحية التوقيع / التوقيعات نيابة عن المصرف  مقدم الطلب .
* 
*نموذج  رقم2** لائحة رقم ب  م/8/7/75 نموذج رقم  2 
معلومات عن  حاملي الاسهم الذين تبلغ مساهمتهم 5 % فاكثر في راس مال 
مصرف :  .........................................
الذي تاسس في  : .................................


[IMG]http://img142.imageshack****/img142/5222/99643596bv7.gif[/IMG]



**معتمدة  وصحيحة :
التوقيـع  :
التاريـخ  :

ملحوظة (1) : اذا كان المصرف سوف يتم تاسيسه في سلطنة عمان تعتبر المعلومات المذكورة اعلاه عن حاملي الاسهم في المستقبل والذين ابدوا موافقتهم رسميا على ان يساهموا بنسبة 5 % او اكثر في راس المال المدفوع .

ملحوظة  (2)  :      يجب  ان يذكر الاسم و/او الجنسية السابقة .
*  
*نموذج  رقم3** لائحة رقم ب  م/8/7/75 نموذج رقم  3 

شهـادة تثبـت بان ............................... قد تاسـس كمصـرف في ............... ومقر عمله الرئيسي في ........................ يجب ان ترفق مع هذا النموذج المستندات التالية : -

ا‌)قائمة تشتمل على جميع  الفروع التابعة او المنتسبة .
ب‌)قائمة تشتمل على اسماء  وعناوين ومهن وجنسيات المدراء مع توضيح الاسم السابق و/او الجنسية السابقة  .
ج‌)عقد التاسيس والنظام  الاساسي او القوانين الاخرى .
د ) نسخة من موافقة السلطات المختصة في الدولة التابع لها المصرف والخاصة بالسماح لفرعه بمزاولة العمل المصرفي في سلطنة عمان او المساهمة في راس مال مصرف يتم تاسيسه في السلطنة .
هـ)  تقرير  سنوي وكشف حسابات مدققين ويشتمل على حسابات السنتين الماليتين السابقتين او اخر  تقريرين ماليين .

نحن الموقعين  ادناه نشهد بصحة المعلومات المبينة في هذا النموذج 
التوقيع  :
المكان  :
التاريخ:


يعبا هذا النموذج بواسطة المصرف الاجنبي والمصارف حاملة الاسهم في مصرف يتم تاسيسه في سلطنة عمان عند تقديم طلب للحصول على ترخيص بمزاولة العمل المصرفي . 
* 
*نموذج  رقم4** لائحة رقم ب م/8/7/75   نموذج رقم  4 
بيانات عن جميع اعضاء مجلس الادارة (او المدراء المقترحين) والموظفين التنفيذيين المسؤولين عن الادارة اليومية للمصرف مقدم الطلب لمزاولة العمل المصرفي داخل سلطنة عمان
**ا‌)قائمة باسماء جميع  المدراء (المصارف المحلية فقط)


[IMG]http://img301.imageshack****/img301/3448/94028137qf7.gif[/IMG]



*
*ب‌)**قائمة باسماء الموظفين  التنفيذيين :*

 [IMG]http://img301.imageshack****/img301/9186/99043311fr6.gif[/IMG]
*معتمدة  وصحيحة 
التوقيع  :
المكان  :
التاريخ  :

ملحوظة (1) :  توضح تحت الاعمال الاخرى العضوية في مجالس ادارة اخرى والمصالح في الهيئات الاخرى  والتي تزيد عن نسبة 20 % .

ملحوظة  (2)     يوضح الاسم و/او الجنسيات السابقة .

ملحوظة (3)        ترفق  السيرة الذاتية للموظفين التنفيذيين والمدراء المسئولين عن الادارة اليومية للمصرف  او الفرع في السلطنة .
*  *نموذج  رقم5** لائحة رقم ب  م/8/7/75 نموذج رقم  5 

الى : رئيس  مجلس محافظي البنك المركزي العماني
      صندوق  بريد رقم 534 مسقط – سلطنة عمان 

تحية طيبة  وبعـد ، 

نحن الموقعين  ادناه نشهد باننا قد وفقنا انظمتنا او سوف نوفق انظمتنا طبقا للقوانين الاتية :  -

1 – قانون  الشركات التجارية في سلطنة عمان .
2 – قانون  السجل التجاري في سلطنة عمان .

وسوف نقدم للبنك المركزي العماني ، عند الموافقة على طلبنا هذا ، وقبل مزاولة العمل ، الاوراق الثبوتية التي توضح امتثالنا للقوانين المذكورة .

ونقر بان الموافقة على منحنا رخصة لمزاولة العمل المصرفي من قبل البنك المركزي العماني لا تعني اعفائنا من اية التزامات واردة في قوانين سلطنة عمان سواء اكانت قوانين قائمة او ستصدر في المستقبل .

     وتفضلوا  بقبول فائق الاحترام ،،



الاسـم  
التوقيع  
التاريخ
المكان
* 
*نموذج رقم  6** لائحة رقم ب م/8/7/75   المادة 4-02ر2   نموذج رقم 6   
خطـة  عمــل 
ا -   مقـر العمـل

     الموقع  المقترح :  اسـم المدينـة :
                           اسـم المبنـى :
                           يقع بالقرب من :
                           (اذكر اشارة معروفة للموقع)

ب –  تقدير عدد الموظفين


[IMG]http://img147.imageshack****/img147/7638/47992358bz6.gif[/IMG]


**ج –  التسهيلات (ضع علامة على المربع)*


*[IMG]http://img301.imageshack****/img301/7888/19013465mq2.gif[/IMG]*




*ملحوظة  :

1 – ترفق  نسخة من وثيقة استئجار المباني او الشراء او ما يثبت ذلك .
2 – ترفق نسخة من  التصميم الداخلي للمصرف .
*  *نموذج  رقم7** لائحة رقم ب  م/8/7/75 المادة  4-02ر2 نموذج رقم  7 ميزانية مبدئية –  الارباح والخسائر (عن سنتي العمل  الاوليتين) (استخدام 12 شهرا بدلا  من السنة الشمسية) (بالاف الريالات  العمانية)


[IMG]http://img178.imageshack****/img178/5961/71393880lc8.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://img178.imageshack****/img178/2305/71401515nj4.gif[/IMG]
* 
    				__________________

----------

